# Favorite method for enjoying Ethiopean beans



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

So I have just bought two batches of Ethiopian beans from Rave:

Ethiopia Hunkute #3

and

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1Natural Konga

One is obviously washed and the other is natural.

I have a classic and the espresso I get from these is fine but I just can't help but think that a lot of the more delicate fruity notes do not come through in espresso so I'm missing out.

Therefore I went ahead and ordered a Hario Skerton hand grinder in order to attempt brewed.

Now I am wondering what is the best way to do this? the only brewed-related instruments I have at home is a cafetiere and a vientamese coffee brewer thingy.

What do you guys recommend for getting the best out of these beans? as a side note, I will be the only one drinking it so would basically need to be able to make one cup at a time.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Long Steep french @MWJB


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Long Steep french @MWJB


You're going to have to make that a bit n00b-friendly ....

I'm at work a frankly a little scared of typing 'long steep french' and looking at google images...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anything but the Vietnamese brewer thingy 

Hard to say, sometimes Ethiopians are tough to extract...I'd start, fine drip grind in the French press, 60g/l use 300g (assuming a "3 cup" press, otherwise brew at max capacity) of boiling brew water (Volvic), cover (don't let the plunger sink into the steeping coffee) & leave 20-30min. Then maybe try up, or down by ~5g/l?

Pour gently without disturbing the bed, or smashing the plunger into it, discard the first 30g or so out of the pot.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Anything but the Vietnamese brewer thingy
> 
> Hard to say, sometimes Ethiopians are tough to extract...I'd start, fine drip grind in the French press, 60g/l use 300g (assuming a "3 cup" press, otherwise brew at max capacity) of boiling brew water (Volvic), cover (don't let the plunger sink into the steeping coffee) & leave 20-30min. Then maybe try up, or down by ~5g/l?
> 
> Pour gently without disturbing the bed, or smashing the plunger into it, discard the first 30g or so out of the pot.


Thanks Mark.

This is the one I have at home:

https://www.connox.com/categories/cooking/coffee/bodum-chambord-coffee-maker-runout-protect.html

Except it's small, 3 cup methinks (and thanks to the missus it's the rose-gold coloured version). Will this do?

At the risk of sounding like an idiot:

should I do zero stirring after pouring the water in?

By discard the first 30g, I'd basically pour away the first 30ml after having plunged?

My kettle can do 50, 60, 70, 80, 90, 95 and 100 degrees water temp. I'm thinking 90 for this?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ooh that's a nice one! You could possibly leave it longer with the double walled press...or if you're getting bored after 20-30min, take the lid off & let it cool a bit (helps with sweetness & maybe the more delicate flavours).

If in doubt, do a single North-East-South-West stir, 4 strokes total, right after filling.

100 degrees.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Understood.

Two final questions:

What's the reason behind getting rid of the first 30g?

How do I judge whether my grind is fine drip grind with the Hario?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

At the end of the steep, oils will collect at the top of the brew, in that oil will be suspended grounds that I'd rather keep out of the cup, the oil itself is not great to taste either. You'll see, pour off a few drops in a shot glass, than another few drops, you'll see the first liquid out is an olive/khaki colour, after a little more output it'll become coffee coloured. On the other hand you might like the oil...but I find it dulls the subtler flavours & tends to be bitter.

Err on the finer side (fine sand/caster sugar), just coarser than coarse espresso, when you pour the water onto the grounds, see if there are any dry pockets through the glass, if so do the stir & go a notch coarser next time.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you very much for the great tutorial. I'll try and report back.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

MWJB said:


> At the end of the steep, oils will collect at the top of the brew, in that oil will be suspended grounds that I'd rather keep out of the cup, the oil itself is not great to taste either. You'll see, pour off a few drops in a shot glass, than another few drops, you'll see the first liquid out is an olive/khaki colour, after a little more output it'll become coffee coloured. On the other hand you might like the oil...but I find it dulls the subtler flavours & tends to be bitter.
> 
> Err on the finer side (fine sand/caster sugar), just coarser than coarse espresso, when you pour the water onto the grounds, see if there are any dry pockets through the glass, if so do the stir & go a notch coarser next time.


Right, the Hario has arrived. Should I have the grinder on the finest possible setting? I'm thinking maybe 2 clicks coarser than the finest possible setting maybe?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Skerton? Sounds like a good start point.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Great thanx


----------

